# Our Bailey is now a real Angel



## Golden4Life (May 6, 2009)

Awesome photo to remember him by! Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss! That is an awesome photo, sending hugs


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. Bailey will be looking after you.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

What a terrific photo to remember him by...I promise you he's surrounded by a lot of our angels right now. So sorry for your loss.

Pete


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Very sorry for your loss I've been there and know the empty feeling


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bailey*

I am so very sorry for your loss-I know how hard it is!!

Do you want me to add Bailey to the 2012 Rainbow Bridge List.

What date did Bailey go to the Bridge?

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...e/111362-grf-goldens-passed-2012-list-20.html


----------



## coldair (Oct 6, 2012)

he was born 12-08-2002 and left today 10-30-2012


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so very sorry for you loss of your beautiful Bailey. Sleep softly angel.

My first girl Smoka left me 24 years ago today from bone cancer. She was a treasure, and I feel your pain.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you lost your beloved Bailey. I remember reading about the swelling. It's so hard to loose them. I know that my Golda, Di and Max were there to show him around. I undertand your pain.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry to read of your loss. What a beautiful boy and lovely picture.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Bailey's a beautiful bridge boy now! He's running with Maddie, Jake, Lillie & all of the rest of our boys & girls.

I'm so very sorry for your loss. I know, it's absolutely heartbreaking.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Godspeed Bailey.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## lrosey17 (Oct 30, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss! I am going through the same thing right now! I hope Goldie and Bailey are playing together at Rainbow Bridge!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Coldair*

Coldair

I am so very sorry about your beautiful Bailey and I've added him to
the 2012 Rainbow Bridge List!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-goldens-passed-2012-list-20.html#post1834015


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss of your dear friend and companion. Run free and play hard dear Bailey with all your Golden friends waiting at the Bridge.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Bailey, he was a beautiful boy. 

Godspeed sweet boy.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

So sorry for your loss, he was a beautiful boy.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Run free sweet Bailey


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Rest In Peace - Godspeed Bailey.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of Bailey. There are way too many of us this year who have babies that have gone to the Bridge...


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

My condolences on the loss of your beautiful Bailey. There's no preparation for this kind of heart break, even when you know it's coming. Sleep well, Bailey, and find all of our beloved angels to be your new pack....


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss of Bailey. So many beautiful golden angels watching over us.
Run free, play hard, sleep softly sweet Bailey.


----------



## njoyqd (Oct 20, 2012)

This breaks my heart. So sorry for your loss. Love and prayers to you.
Dale


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Bailey, a beautiful boy.

Run free Bailey


----------

